# 2021 Dargel 203 Attacka Flat $47.995



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

The name says it all! Attack the flats in this shallow running boat. You can get back into the skinniest pockets with this boat. Comes with a 150 Suzuki and is ready


----------



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

!!


----------

